# USMC to Army SF



## slick (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm currently in the Marine Corps. After I get done with this deployment in Afghanistan I will have approximately 6 months left in. My current deployment has given me the option of going MARSOC, but I know that's what I don't want. I've talked to a few people about joining the Army for SOT-A type work, but it was suggested that I would have a better chance at going through SFAS because of billet issues. If I get out and go that route that's a huge lifestyle change. I've got the book Get Selected! as suggested, great read and is definitely helping me push through this deployment. All I'm asking is what should I consider before committing to this completely? What happens? I don't know of anyone who has done this, to help me out with this. All I know is I want this, the SOF life; being exposed to the professional in this field and around individuals who want to be there everyday is the most rewarding experience I have ever had in my life.


----------



## digrar (Aug 21, 2010)

Tried this thread?

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?6391-Looking-at-going-SF&highlight=USMC


----------

